# what type of guy/girl do you want?



## LoveUall (Apr 9, 2014)

Does she/he _need_ to have a job?

Does she/he have to have her license?

What types of things would u want her/him to do with you?

What does she/he have to enjoy that you enjoy?

Do you think 2 people with anxiety can be compatible?

If so, Are you willing to help each other stop giving a s*** about what people think? (lol)

Does he/she need to be good looking or just have a nice bod?

What _don't_ you want the person to be? (personality-wise)

..you don't have to answer all of the questions they were just some ideas u could include in your answers..


----------



## LoveUall (Apr 9, 2014)

that moment when no one replies to your thread so you end up feeling like a total loser xD


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

LoveUall said:


> Does she/he _need_ to have a job?
> 
> Does she/he have to have her license?
> 
> ...


---She doesn't need to have a job or license nor does she have to be conventionally attractive-but eventually there needs to be chemistry.

---I think two people with anxiety can make it as a couple.

I'm open minded. Someone who wants to experience life with me. Someone kind, affectionate, honest and faithful. A good sense of humor is a major plus.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Also, if you both have anxiety, you can create your own world together and help each other.


----------



## Handsome Beast (Jan 3, 2014)

Must have a job (stable)

Must drive (I'm not a taxi service) (Exceptions: my brother in law is legally blind so he can't drive)

Would like to explore some of the cool trails and all around here. I don't like to be stuck inside all the time watching TV. Doesn't have to like my music. That loud stuff isn't to everyone's taste.

I think 2 people with anxiety(s) can be compatible. You both know what it's like to be held back by a possible unreasonable fear(s). Could someone who's never experienced them "get" you? How many times do we hear "Just get over it."? Hopefully you can both support each other and try to rectify what's wrong the best you know how.

I would hope you're attractive to each other. But that subject is so subjective
I feel it's like trying to tap dance on a landmine. A kind demeanor, though, would be nice.

BTW I feel like I'm filling out a stupid online dating profile lol!


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes she must have job. Really don't care whether she can drive. 

I'll like her to be extremely geeky. Extremely geeky girls that know more about Star Wars or anime are my weakness. Aside from that, she's willing to try new things to improve her life. Mentally and physically challenge me everyday. Wears glasses also !


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

someone who likes me would be enough


----------



## Baalzebub (Jun 15, 2013)

SilentLuke said:


> someone who likes me would be enough


This. Also, she would have to be okay with the fact that I'm a total coward and a Debbie-downer.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

I have not gone out and talked to women at the present time. So I cannot answer those questions right now, as I have no standards. My mother just told me that you need to get out and talk to women before you can define what you want in one. I have no idea right now.


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

Really, a girl who's capable of loving me and wants to be around me


----------



## loserinahalfshell (Oct 7, 2014)

All she has to be is attractive to me. That's all I want.

Yes, I'm shallow. Yes, I'm going to be alone forever.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

- Decently attractive
- Reasonably pleasant personality
- No kids
- No STDs


----------



## dre3 (May 4, 2014)

LoveUall said:


> Does she/he _need_ to have a job?
> 
> Does she/he have to have her license?
> 
> ...


- she needs a job

- having a license would help, but probably not a big deal

- anything outdoors, traveling (even if it's just a nearby city), see live music, dancing occasionally

- she's got have an appreciation for music/art

- Can two people with anxiety be compatible? Yeah I think so. Everybody has their own stuff to work on--SA or not. I think it just comes down to how understanding and accommodating each person can be for the other.

- if I'm really into someone I want them to be happy so it's not a logical choice of whether I'm going to want to help someone with their self-esteem--I'll want to help them automatically. The hard part is to not offer solutions when someone is venting. 

- Good looking (I assume you mean in the face) vs. Body? I could go either way as long as she doesn't use a lot of fake stuff (she should look the same in public and private), doesn't go on unusually strict diets, doesn't work out obsessively, and is cool with dressing "down" sometimes.

- she can't lack a sense of humor. It's one form of stress relief for me and also a way to liven things up.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

asian guys


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Job-yes
license-yes
-I'd do anything. Unless it's robbing a bank or anything that puts our lives in danger. Going places mainly, surprises and what not
-Music 
-Maybe, but I'm not interested in a man with SA
-The reason i don't want a man with SA (i already don't give a **** what people think)
-Attraction needs to be there but also the type of personality i like
-Whiny, arrogant, mean, lazy


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

LoveUall said:


> Does she/he _need_ to have a job?
> 
> Does she/he have to have her license?
> 
> ...


Its not a deal breaker if she doesn't have a job or a car/license as long as i don't feel like she is depending on me for those things.

I dont know, lots of stuff, movies, concerts, hiking,... pretty much anything that doesn't involve clubbing, dancing, or rollercoasters is ok with me

no

depends on the people

nope, I can listen to her if she needs someone to vent to or a shoulder to cry or even someone to do things that make her anxiety act up, but im not a therapist... dont feel comfortable assuming the role of one

I dont know, as far as a sexual attraction goes ive always felt it was more of an overall package thing as opposed to face vs bod vs both

started to make a list about which characteristics a person could have that would make me not want to date them but the list was getting pretty extensive and i felt self conscious about how picky i was being so i deleted it


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

She just have to like metal.


----------



## SlateGrayEyes (Oct 9, 2014)

LoveUall said:


> Does she/he _need_ to have a job?
> 
> Does she/he have to have her license?
> 
> ...


*She does not have to have a license (as long as I know how to drive by that point of course or as long as she is close by).
*I would like us to do everything we can together, simple things like watching a movie, or more fun things like going to a concert or fair.
*I would like her to enjoy learning and a bunch of nerdy things (she does not have to be a genius, I am certainly not, just someone I can share things with)
*I think two people with anxiety can be compatible as long as they are both rational enough to work with each other and help one another with issues.
*I am willing to always help someone I choose to be with, if I was not then there is no point to the relationship.
*If she has a pretty face and a decent body, I am good (I am not super picky, but I do have a preference for certain features over others).
*I do not want a person into drugs or that drinks excessively, or that is incapable of showing warmth (meaning support, kindness, and caring).


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Hot gamer girl with huge bazongas who's somewhat around my level of intelligence. Also I've come to realize that perhaps the prerequisite of possessing a rather cynical dark humor yet knows how to act appropriately when expected at say work or something. Yeah everyone else's opinions might become inconsequential when you perhaps supposedly have stumbled upon a compatible loyal lover, yet having decent work ethic would be a plus and go a long way in illustrating that this catch is indeed a catch, so some form or job/school is preferrable, not a requirement yet they have to at the very least be actively working on it if not. She also has to not be indecisive and know what she wants from me after a certain point, she can attempt to manipulate me and grab the rocket in my pocket and we'll fly off among the stars and it'll all seem magical at first yet eventually the fantasy could come to a sudden halt due to a breach in the hull. I'd rather not get sucked out into the cold void of space, especially after getting all worked up initially, that's just rather disappointing. Patience is key and maturity does come a long way, yet actions speak louder than words and each side early on will read vibes. Anyways constructing a specific list in your mind too much may have an impact on your subconscious when deciding on a potential partner in the future, regardless if they make you happy or not. Man she's perfect, d'aww she's a cannibal though.... Pffft so close yet so far.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Bluestar29 said:


> *I'll like her to be extremely geeky. Extremely geeky girls that know more about Star Wars or anime are my weakness.* Aside from that, she's willing to try new things to improve her life. Mentally and physically challenge me everyday.* Wears glasses also !*


Yeah, I definitely have a soft spot for nerds. :b And I also seem to like the nerdy "look" lol...which is really hard for me to describe. I guess that includes glasses in some cases, but not always. When I see certain guys or girls, I find them attractive because they _look_ nerdy.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

SlateGrayEyes said:


> *She does not have to have a license
> *I would like us to do everything we can together, simple things like watching a movie, or more fun things like going to a concert or fair.
> *I would like her to enjoy learning and a bunch of nerdy things (she does not have to be a genius, I am certainly not, just someone I can share things with)
> *I think two people with anxiety can be compatible as long as they are both rational enough to work with each other and help one another with issues.
> ...


I... would also like to concur with this. On a more serious note...


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Does she/he need to have a job?*

No, though it would probably be better if he did since I can't work.

*Does she/he have to have her license?*

No, though again, it'd be better if he did because I can't drive! ;_;

*What types of things would u want her/him to do with you?*

Hang out together, go places together (nothing fancy or expensive, more like places I want to see--nature areas, hiking/walks, cultural centers, bookstores, historic sites and whatnot), talk together about shared interests. Goof around and be silly and childish together. Share injokes and daydreams.

*What does she/he have to enjoy that you enjoy?*

Most/all the same things I enjoy (they're listed on my profile), plus to the same obsessive degree. (This is probably the biggest dealbreaker on why I can't make platonic friends, so finding a boyfriend is practically out of the question. :sigh )

*Do you think 2 people with anxiety can be compatible?*

Of course...if they have more things in common than just anxiety.

*If so, Are you willing to help each other stop giving a s*** about what people think? (lol)*

I might not even care as much what other people think, if I had that one person who loves me for who I am and I love him for who he is. If I had that then who cares about everyone else? (Though I'd still be anxious, I know.)

*Does he/she need to be good looking or just have a nice bod?*

It doesn't really matter to me. He could be average or somewhat below average. The big catches are, he'd have to accept my own lack of good looks, and he'd have to be uninterested in sex, because I'm not interested in sex. (And there goes any shred of male interest I _might've_ been able to scrape up even after all the above... -_- )

*What don't you want the person to be? (personality-wise)*

The opposite of me. Tactless. Inconsiderate. Unempathic. Not understanding and not willing to understand. Narrowminded. Impatient and intolerant. Willing to give up on me at the drop of a hat.

...

Unfortunately, seeing how little I have to offer a guy myself, there are no guys who fit these criteria.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

tehuti88 said:


> *Does he/she need to be good looking or just have a nice bod?*
> 
> and he'd have to be uninterested in sex, because I'm not interested in sex. (And there goes any shred of male interest I _might've_ been able to scrape up even after all the above... -_- )


I've seen you state this before and I was just curious. Would you just be happy with a close friend that was male then? Or do you mean a romantic relationship with a man, just with no sex? How about kissing/cuddling etc.?


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm not demanding anything I couldn't provide myself, personality-wise. Someone as brooding, troubled and obstinate as me would be just fine. In terms of appearance, I really don't give a crap about your features. Really, the only requirements I have are: don't be arrogant, don't be a druggie, don't be completely insane (quirkiness is good though), be around the same developmental level as myself, and we need to have some common interest or something I could get into.

Now all that said, if she was highly attractive, vastly more intelligent, much more outgoing and with an established career, that would likely make me even more insecure. That could propel me in my own efforts, or it might make me jealous.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Darktower776 said:


> I've seen you state this before and I was just curious. Would you just be happy with a close friend that was male then? Or do you mean a romantic relationship with a man, just with no sex? How about kissing/cuddling etc.?


I would be happy with a close friend of either gender, to be honest... :/

A romantic/loving relationship is something I would like too, but someone here once asked me, *what would be the difference between a platonic relationship and a romantic relationship, considering that no sex* (or even cuddling/kissing, since I don't believe I'd be into that either*) *would be involved?* And I could not provide an adequate answer. :| It's more of a feeling than anything concrete that I could explain.

I'm guessing only asexual guys would understand it, and perhaps not even most of them. (Since even many asexuals prefer SOME kind of physical contact.)

(*I couldn't rule out the possibility of changing my mind on that if I found a guy who I love and trust, but going by the way I am now and have been my entire life, the thought of any sort of physical intimacy is a turnoff.)


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

SilentLuke said:


> someone who likes me would be enough


:yes


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Must be 2D


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Job - No, but I would try to encourage her to get one..
License - Yes, preferably..
Stuff I'd like to do together - Just hang out, talk, watch movies, watch TV, travel maybe, go out to eat, etc.
Common interests - I'd like her to enjoy reading so we could have intellectual conversations. I'd like her to enjoy physical exercise because it would be fun to share that.
Compatibility of two people w/ anxiety - I think so, but it wouldn't be easy. Then again nothing worth having comes easy.
Willingness to help each other if so - I can only speak on my part but of course, without a doubt.
Good looking or just nice bod - I'd like the whole package... but if I had to choose.. I'd pick the good looks.
What I'm not looking for personality wise - Someone judgemental, religious, racist, bigoted in any way, arrogant, cruel, self-centered. I want someone well-rounded morally, intelligent and mature.


----------



## nic92 (Oct 8, 2014)

Geena mullins or Beth humphrey would be nice.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Someone who is kind, humble, intelligent, and open-minded. Someone who has ambition and a good sense of humor. Someone I find physically attractive. Musical/artistic talent is definitely a plus.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Someone kind hearted.


----------



## absreim (Jun 19, 2012)

Callsign said:


> Deal-breakers from most to least important:
> 
> Brought up by parents from the UK, OZ or NZ.


Geez, and I thought girls were selective enough insisting on a certain ethnicity (just about every girl seems to prefer white guys) but having to be from specific countries...


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

visualkeirockstar said:


> She just have to like metal.


Always a plus


----------



## sakura8 (Oct 12, 2014)

If we have a lot of things in common that would be great. Animals, Art, Fashion, Books, Movies, little things that matters to a lot to me.


----------



## sakura8 (Oct 12, 2014)

And someone who looks like me haha! Lmao


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

Someone who understands me.
They don't need a job or license.
I hope they enjoy adventures, discussing ethics, drug experimentation, and heavy music. Oh, and they *must* like animals. god damn. that's one deal breaker.
I think 2 people with anxiety could be very compatible. I have a motherly side and this is weird but I've always wanted to comfort someone while they're depressed or anxious. Holding them and stroking their hair and telling them to let the pain out, that everything will be okay, that I love them. (Like obviously I never want someone I love to feel sad, but if they did, I feel like that would be a meaningful and bonding experience.)
They need to be good looking, at least in my subjective, unconventional opinion. I don't care about body type.
I don't want anyone arrogant, desperate, or easily offended.


----------



## dreamloss (Oct 28, 2013)

Callsign said:


> Deal-breakers from most to least important:
> 
> Brought up by parents from the UK, OZ or NZ.
> 
> ...


lol wait wut. A biscuit... sticking out from the side of their mouth?


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

A decently attractive woman who actually likes me. I'm not holding my breath, though.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

A sassy one, that's a beauty when she wakes-up


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Handsome Beast said:


> I think 2 people with anxiety(s) can be compatible. You both know what it's like to be held back by a possible unreasonable fear(s). Could someone who's never experienced them "get" you? How many times do we hear "Just get over it."? Hopefully you can both support each other and try to rectify what's wrong the best you know how.


You just put the whole thread to shame with your answer, wonderful! 

(The best answer I've read (on the first page anyway) )


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Yeah, I definitely have a soft spot for nerds. :b And I also seem to like the nerdy "look" lol...which is really hard for me to describe. I guess that includes glasses in some cases, but not always. When I see certain guys or girls, I find them attractive because they _look_ nerdy.


You are the perfect example of the type of girls. Your bf is a lucky man.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Bluestar29 said:


> You are the perfect example of the type of girls. Your bf is a lucky man.


Aww, thank you.


----------



## peyandkeele (Dec 5, 2013)

someone who is more outgoing than i am, but not overly outgoing. Understands that i don't like to go out all of the time, and that i wanna sit at home and relax most days. Understands my(albeit unhealthy) dislike for amusement parks and swimming(though stragely enough i love being around water). is really sweet, supportive, yet independant when she needs to be, and smart. I'd also like her to not be a doormat, and to force me to get up and do stuff once in a while(especially if ive been overly lazy for a while), and to tell me off when its warranted. Preferably gets along with my family, and i get along with hers. I'd prefer that she goes to church like i do so we can have similar mindsets on certain subjects, but i don't want her to be overly religious. If she could also not drink, smoke, or party that'd help alot also lol. And i would like to find her attractive. she doesn't have to have a job, but i do prefer that shes doing something with her life like school. But i also don't want her to be overly busy either. Driving is a plus, but not a dealbreaker(as long as she doesn't freak out whenever she tries to learn. i prefer her to like videogames and sports, but idc if she doesn't as long as she doesn't hold a distain for them either.

In a nutshell i want someone whos known for being sweet and smart, yet knows how to take care of herself and handle business when the time calls for it.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

girls with big boobs


----------



## Handsome Beast (Jan 3, 2014)

BreakMyFall said:


> You just put the whole thread to shame with your answer, wonderful!
> 
> (The best answer I've read (on the first page anyway) )


Thank you! Half the time I can never tell if what I say(or type) makes sense to anyone.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

I like when a girl has a bit of a bite to her.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

A girl exactly like my 2nd girlfriend. *cries internally*


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ugh. I've been single my whole life and at this point, I just don't know. I'm apparently so content being by myself, sometimes (a lot of the times), I just figure another person is just going to annoy me, get in my way, etc. 

Other times, though, I feel lonely, and don't think that way.

I used to know the type of guy I wanted, but I haven't experienced anything for any guy lately (because I don't meet any) and I guess you just kind of forget.


----------



## vocaltonata31 (Aug 19, 2014)

I'd like a girl that is a bit more outgoing than I, but still prefers to be just with me rather than with a lot of people (unless it is family or the work place.). 
A girl that likes sports, or is at least not damning of them. I love football and tennis, and it'd be nice if they like playing a sport. Or just likes to be physically active for fun or to have a healthy body.
They have to love movies.
They have to love music, not necessarily the same genres, but also not damning of them either. 
I'd like for them to be cute and playful as well (I am goofy and silly), not take things too seriously, and does not mind quiet. 
And of course, she has to love kids.
Is that too much to ask for?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Does she/he _need_ to have a job?

*No*

Does she/he have to have her license?

*Yes*

What types of things would u want her/him to do with you?

*Just hang out... go out to eat, movies, walks, video games, the mall, disneyland etc....*

What does she/he have to enjoy that you enjoy?

*compatible sense of humor *

Do you think 2 people with anxiety can be compatible?

*Yea*

If so, Are you willing to help each other stop giving a s*** about what people think? (lol)

*I wouldn't be intersted in someone with anxiety.*

Does he/she need to be good looking or just have a nice bod?

*Face>Feet>Body All are important to me though.*

What _don't_ you want the person to be? (personality-wise)

*Shy, whiney, ugly, ESL, stupid, fat, rude, mean, judgemental, chronic **** talker, gossiper, African*


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

LoveUall said:


> Does she/he _need_ to have a job?
> 
> Does she/he have to have her license?
> 
> ...


1) and 2)Not necessarily. 
Even though a job is always needed, for living and do other things in life, such as travelling, have fun, go on vacation, shopping, etc..., as long as she is a very nice person, who's head is attached on her body, firmly, and not anywhere else, and is a very loyal, caring and trustworthy person, I don't mind if she is super-rich or poor.

3)Travel, travel, travel; and read, meditate, go shopping with her, have a nice romantic dinner at a wonderful restaurant, and lots of cuddling, kissing, and long walks hand-in-hand.

4)She has to like art, in general. From books, to movies, to music to paintings, etc... And she also has to love airplanes, meet new and different people/cultures, and willed to change hotels and places very often.

5)Yes, of course they can be compatible.

6)In all my life, I personally never gave a damn about what other people said or thought about me, my life, my problems, or that of someone that's close to me. 
To me, it's just all "chit-chat". One ear listens, and the other just puke it out.....immediately.

7)She doesn't have to necessarily be a copy of Charlize Theron, Monica Bellucci or Kate Winslet. But she also doesn't have to be a BBW, either.
As long as she's very cute, have a nice face and use lots of lotions, creams, parfumes and makeups, and does care a lot about her body, her diet and lifestyle, she will surely have all my attention.

8)Too shy, too stubborn, too judgemental, melodramatic, always crying or blabbing for nothing, super-jealous, hyper-critical, rude and mean.

This is the type of person I would like to meet and have a relationship with.

But I know is gonna be hard.....very hard, for me, to find.......damn Aquarius of January, with Moon in Virgo and Leo rising that I am.....hehehe :yes:b 
I really don't know with whom i'm really compatible with, in the Zodiac world, in a love friendship.....really. It always bugged me. 
Some say Libra, Sagittarius, Gemini. But all three disappointed me, really. 
Oh, well.
Being an Aquarius (the most controversial and anticomformist sign of all the Zodiac world :b), i'll let others approach me and start the flirting, like my ex-girlfriend did.......though she was way older than me, at the time (I was 19, and she was 29).


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

a breathing one with skin and stuff


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Juschill said:


> a breathing one with skin and stuff


 :lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll try one of everything on the menu.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

A girl who is kind and bubbly with nice eyes. I've known a couple that I've got on with really well but not had the nerve to ask out. I'm not sure whether I'll ever find this girl who is interested in me or not, I've waited so long for it to happen already.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I find that I'm mostly attracted to Asian girls. But generally i do want a girl that's attractive to me otherwise i couldn't force love. There has to be some attraction and some common qualities that we share and can enjoy together. I can't just date a girl for sex or cuddles or something there has to be something there. 

I love anime and Japanese music so it would be cool if the girl was open to that or liked it too.


----------



## Zalinsky (Jul 18, 2014)

The one that I have is perfect for me: quirky, intelligent and understanding. I wouldn't want anything less or more.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't know why but I love short girls with dark hair, sweet, caring, doesn't smoke or drink..  I wan't a girl that I could protect..
Ahh keep on dreaming.. maybe someday..


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

A nice woman who's super and awesome. Likes stuff and things.


----------



## EmpathicPsychopath (Oct 16, 2014)

Does she/he _need_ to have a job?


Yes, or something to have some income coming in (those bars tho!). I don't want her or him to do nothing.

Does she/he have to have her license?


Yes. It's a matter of utility.

What types of things would u want her/him to do with you?


Stuff that don't significantly increase my chances of becoming crippled or lessen my health in other ways, cuddle...preferably in the nude, cook and clean, learn, artsy ****, sit in a room lit with one candle and talk about things while listening to ambient music, bathe in a cold river, shower, shoot guns and ****, exercise, build some **** just because, make perfumes and **** (steam distillations, get with it), hold each other on the shore at night, drive on the freeway or the PCH at night (or a highway if living in middle America), cry and cuddle...preferably in the nude, and a lot of oral sex, basically stuff that will create warm feelings in the gut.

What does she/he have to enjoy that you enjoy?


Mostly stuff I like. I think people bond better when doing things they like, in addition to discovering some new shared interests, or at least interests that are compatible. For example, I worldbuild as a hobby. If my partner does something artsy or likes to write as a hobby, or likes to read about ecology or something, we could work something out.

Do you think 2 people with anxiety can be compatible?


Yes.

If so, Are you willing to help each other stop giving a s*** about what people think? (lol)


This would be her or his daily motivation: 




Does he/she need to be good looking or just have a nice bod?


She (including trans women) would need both, because her looks are what would catch my eye in the first place and because I am into healthy eating. I could not be with someone who has no interest in staying in shape. However, I would get into a relationship with an unhealthy individual on the promise of improving their health, and it would foster deeper love as I would hold her and cry alongside her whenever she feels miserable. As for a man, he would have to be androgynous. Masculine looking and muscular men do not appeal to me. It would be hard for me to even get an erection for such men, no pun intended.
What _don't_ you want the person to be? (personality-wise)


A bigot (racist, homophobic, transphobic, **** shamer as I would not care about how many sexual partners a woman had before me...typical hateful stuff), a Justin Bieber fan (jk), anti-transhumanist, anti-intellectual, and an annoying extrovert (I will make exceptions for the Kate Upton types as they come off as genuinely interested in anything new to them, from my experience).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Does she/he _need_ to have a job?
*No, she may be studying or between jobs, but she does require ambition and career goals.*

Does she/he have to have her license?
*No*

What types of things would u want her/him to do with you?
*Travel, spontaneous weekend trips and general exploring would be fun.*

What does she/he have to enjoy that you enjoy?
*My taste in music*

Do you think 2 people with anxiety can be compatible?
*Of course*

If so, Are you willing to help each other stop giving a s*** about what people think? (lol)
*I've only dated people with SA and always tried my best to be supportive and help them improve.*

Does he/she need to be good looking or just have a nice bod?
*Needs to be attractive to me, whatever that may be.*

What _don't_ you want the person to be? (personality-wise)
*A judgmental *******.*


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

I just want someone who "gets me".... basically, we should be able to communicate almost telepathically. At the same time I want someone who can engage in an intellectual conversation & even challenge my beliefs. Other than that I'm attracted to women who are independent thinkers as oppose to those who conform to societal norms. 

As far as physical attraction...it's kinda impossible to describe b/c I'm attracted to a variety of women who come in different shapes & sizes. But I prefer natural/casual as opposed to heavy make-up/glamorous.

It's really not that important to me that we share the same taste in music/movies just as long as we respect each others taste. If they are active & willing to get off the couch there are plenty of other leisure activities.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

^^ me to :cup but damn ten hour version did you really watch that for ten hours...?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm very attracted to extroverted girls...but the ones who are intelligent and classy versus crazy party girls. That's the baseline for me as far as getting into a relationship goes.

But then...the few girls I've been attached to in my life (I'm thinking of two in particular) were not what I would consider relationship material. In fact, they were terrible for me. Logically realizing this helped me get over them, but I still can't figure out what it is that made me get so wrapped up in them. They were decently attractive, not too bright, extroverted...I think ultimately they just didn't give a **** what people thought about them. They were completely free and just did what they wanted, when they wanted. This caused clashes sometimes because they were stubborn as hell and not always super considerate, but I guess that mental freedom is what I admired so much.

I think even though I want someone intellectual, those types of people are more introspective and therefore sometimes more insecure. And that's not what gets me going. So ultimately, thinking through it as I write this, I guess I want someone who can be demure and intellectual but also fun and extroverted. Someone who I can talk about anything from black holes to the big lebowski with, but who is also confident to a fault. I picture a movie with a cliche scene of a girl spinning around and dancing in a field with flowers in her hair as people look at her quizzically. That level of "I just don't give a ****" is such a god damn turn on to me.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

probably offline said:


>


Welp, I won't be getting that out of my head for about 6 weeks.


----------



## Akuba (Oct 17, 2014)

While I am open to dating girls of any race/ethnicity, I prefer Near Eastern ones :b. I have been attracted to them even before I found out my dad's biological parents originate there.

I just find the following features about them very attractive:
-long dark straight hair
-olive to brownish skin
-moderately prominent and narrow nose
-roundish faces
-curvy figures
-great personalities (well most of 'em)


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I don't feel like thinking too much, so I'll answer the questions! 

He has to have a job and license. 

- What types of things would u want her/him to do with you?

I'd like him to cook for me every once in awhile, take me out on dates (free or paid), be semi romantic (I don't need that mushy mushy stuff), **sex**.

-What does she/he have to enjoy that you enjoy?

Relaxing, leaving the house, sleeping with the fan on. 

- Do you think 2 people with anxiety can be compatible?

Yes, why wouldn't they? 

- If so, Are you willing to help each other stop giving a s*** about what people think? (lol)

Yes! Relationships are about helping each other succeed. 

- Does he/she need to be good looking or just have a nice bod?

I'd have to be super attracted to him and I don't care if other girls find him attractive (I'd prefer they not lol). 

- What don't you want the person to be? (personality-wise)

Self centered, super closed minded, racist (lol obvi), liar, unfaithful, untrustworthy, too Stern, boring, hyper all the time, insensitive.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

rymo said:


> I'm very attracted to extroverted girls...*but the ones who are intelligent and classy versus crazy party girls*. That's the baseline for me as far as getting into a relationship goes.
> 
> But then...the few girls I've been attached to in my life (I'm thinking of two in particular) were not what I would consider relationship material. In fact, they were terrible for me. Logically realizing this helped me get over them, but I still can't figure out what it is that made me get so wrapped up in them. They were decently attractive, not too bright, extroverted...I think ultimately they just didn't give a **** what people thought about them. They were completely free and just did what they wanted, when they wanted. This caused clashes sometimes because they were stubborn as hell and not always super considerate, but I guess that mental freedom is what I admired so much.
> 
> I think even though I want someone intellectual, those types of people are more introspective and therefore sometimes more insecure. And that's not what gets me going. So ultimately, thinking through it as I write this, I guess I want someone who can be demure and intellectual but also fun and extroverted. Someone who I can talk about anything from black holes to the big lebowski with, but who is also confident to a fault. I picture a movie with a cliche scene of a girl spinning around and dancing in a field with flowers in her hair as people look at her quizzically. That level of "I just don't give a ****" is such a god damn turn on to me.


I like to think I am intelligent and somewhat classy. But sometimes I like to be a "crazy party girl". Are these two things mutually exclusive? You shouldn't judge people like that. People are so much more than what they seem.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't like it when people make lists of what they are looking for in a potential partner. Do you really think you're gonna get all that? I just want someone who likes/loves me for me. I used to say oh I only like this type of guy, a guy who likes this sort of music as opposed to that, a guy with this colour hair, not that colour, this body type, not that type. 

But the truth is if you only target a niche like that then you are missing out on so many opportunities. You might be writing off someone perfect for you before you have even given them the chance.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

MoonlitMadness said:


> I don't like it when people make lists of what they are looking for in a potential partner. Do you really think you're gonna get all that? I just want someone who likes/loves me for me. I used to say oh I only like this type of guy, a guy who likes this sort of music as opposed to that, a guy with this colour hair, not that colour, this body type, not that type.
> 
> But the truth is if you only target a niche like that then you are missing out on so many opportunities. You might be writing off someone perfect for you before you have even given them the chance.


Yup people are blinded by material and physical things in this world its only when people are living with the other person a while and mayby making there life hell do they realise , I'm giving advice from the scrapyard cause I was written off a long time ago :teeth


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

MoonlitMadness said:


> I like to think I am intelligent and somewhat classy. But sometimes I like to be a "crazy party girl". Are these two things mutually exclusive? You shouldn't judge people like that. People are so much more than what they seem.


I was generalizing. I'm talking about those girls who are extroverted but all they do is party. And I'm talking about what kind of girl _I_ want. We all have our preferences


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

MoonlitMadness said:


> I don't like it when people make lists of what they are looking for in a potential partner. Do you really think you're gonna get all that? I just want someone who likes/loves me for me. I used to say oh I only like this type of guy, a guy who likes this sort of music as opposed to that, a guy with this colour hair, not that colour, this body type, not that type.
> 
> But the truth is if you only target a niche like that then you are missing out on so many opportunities. You might be writing off someone perfect for you before you have even given them the chance.


For me, going for someone who simply loves me would be settling. I need more than that, myself - as do a lot of people here. Settling is part of why the divorce rate is so high. I agree that you should go out and experience as many opportunities as you can. But if we're talking about getting serious about someone...well, having those experiences allows you to form a more concrete opinion about what you like and don't like in a potential life-long partner. And there are so many people in the world that yes, I do think I'm going to get all that. Why would I settle for anything less? So I can be unhappy? Keep in mind that my preferences are not super shallow and specific like "I will only date girls with hair color X and fingernails painted red." It's pretty normal to have personality traits that you find attractive. And physical preferences are ok too, to be honest. But I think those are usually a bit more flexible for most people when it comes down it.


----------



## elle88 (Oct 17, 2014)

I like guys who are genuine, kind hearted and funny. I don't like guys who try to fit in and act like everyone else. I like guys with their own style, own passion, own personality. 

He doesn't have to be good looking, to me it's about how he makes me feel.

But ultimately just someone who likes me for who I am


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Someone who is as attracted to me as I am to them.

I can dream


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Someone who is as attracted to me as I am to them.
> 
> I can dream


:yes


----------



## tejasjs (Sep 18, 2014)

I want a handsome, tall, fair looking asian girl

If she doesnt have a job that is OK

She should be talkative
Should not be short tempered


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Someone who is as attracted to me as I am to them.
> 
> I can dream


I hear ya!


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

I'd date whoever said yes but I guess the main thing is she has to be well read. And I don't mean harry potter :no


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Someone who is as attracted to me as I am to them.
> 
> I can dream


This right here!!!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Somebody that I love to talk to and not feel nervous. Also that is attracted to me as much as I am to her.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Dark features, smart, funny, wants to help with the housework, makes money.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Already found who I've been looking for . She's everything I've ever wanted and I've never been so happy.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

romeoindespair said:


> I'd date whoever said yes but I guess the main thing is she has to be well read. And I don't mean hairy pooter :no


----------

